# Nevermore Last night in Houston!!!



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 10, 2010)

who went???
im sure there were tons of guys from here there, but i sure as hell didnt meet any as i was too busy being DIRECTLY in front of jeff [or at least stage right] the ENTIRE night.
that being said, my left ear is destroyed.
my dumb ass forgot earplugs.
that setlist was HUGE and amazing:

Termination Proclamation
Narcosynthesis
I, Voyager
Your Poison Throne
Moonrise 
BEYOND WITHIN 
Emptiness Unobstructed
Born
The River Dragon has Come
This Godless Endeavour
THE HEART COLLECTOR 
---TASTE REVENGE--- wtf that was AWESOME 
Inside 4 Walls
The Obsidian Conspiracy
Enemies of Reality

15 song sets FTW 


Damn man.
damn.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 10, 2010)

How many people showed up? 

My friends who went said there was only about 40 people at the San Antonio show, and after I think a bunch of people followed Loomis and Jarzombek to some resturant.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 10, 2010)

there werent very many at first but after a while prolly a few hundred showed.
jarzombek wasnt at the houston show, but rusty cooley was lol
just wandering around and chit chatting
i think he was interviewing jeff or somethingl


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 10, 2010)

dude i was there too! if you happened to notice, i was the half drunk guy in the green shirt getting his ass whipped in the mosh pit mainly during warbeast and warbringer (fucking amazing bands the both of them).

and holy fuck how did i not notice rusty cooley? damn! i got some decent pictures and at the end i caught a pick from the touring guitarist (whats his name??) and then tried to grab a setlist but it was soaked so only half of it stayed intact haha.

that might be the single BEST metal show ive been to. all 6 bands kicked ass. how about that lucky motherfucker that warrel pulled on stage during their set eh? he deserved it though, he knew every word to every song. and yeah i was surprised that they did a sanctuary song!! i didnt recognize it until the chorus hit and i was like WTF. do you remember what warrel said when it was done? something like "we're bringing it back" or something like that?

ill upload pics tomorrow. i feel like i got in a car wreck so i need my rest


----------



## Gamma362 (Oct 10, 2010)

they played a sanctuary song!?!?!


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah man, i feel that car wreck statement lol
i was headbanging at jeff loomis' feet for 3 hours.
ouch.
lol
and yeah man, he totally fucking said 'we're coming back'

thats AWESOME
ill shit brix
were you wearing a green periphery shirt?


----------



## Isan (Oct 11, 2010)

why did nobody inform me of them being here -__-


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 11, 2010)

DevourTheDamned said:


> yeah man, i feel that car wreck statement lol
> i was headbanging at jeff loomis' feet for 3 hours.
> ouch.
> lol
> ...


 
yep that was me! you werent one of the people i spilled drinks on were you?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 11, 2010)

ok bump for some photos


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 11, 2010)

So since Jim Sheppard is playing a 4 string bass, does he just leave off the G string and have it Bb, Eb, Ab, Db??


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 12, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> yep that was me! you werent one of the people i spilled drinks on were you?



nah man, i just saw you cuz i was wearing my periphery shirt lol
but fuckin a nice pics!!
that ddue they had with them was super badass, real tight and everything. i hope they keep him


----------



## MacTown09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah man i got to talk to Atilla before AND after the show and he seemed really cool. Hes the youngest guy that has ever been their session player and is doing a great job. I hope they keep him as well.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 12, 2010)

i KNEW it was atilla!
yeah he is super young lol
badass tho


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 12, 2010)

oh shit you were wearing a black periphery shirt! you had that same primo spot the whole night didnt you? for some reason i though jeff was going to be on the other side. damnit. oh well


----------



## cryogen (Oct 12, 2010)

Saw 'em here in Denver last week. Probably the best show i've seen them play. And yeah, they are really playing a shitload of material on this tour. I believe they played for close to two hours..


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah man. epic as hell.
:]
jeeze
its shows liek that that remind me why i do what i do


----------



## aleXander (Oct 14, 2010)

I was there, best concert I've ever been to!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 14, 2010)

is jarzombek playing a loomis too or is that some other loomis-like schecter?


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 14, 2010)

i wouldnt doubt if he was, theyre great guitars


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 14, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> is ATILLA playing a loomis too or is that some other loomis-like schecter?


 

Fixed.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 14, 2010)

Seeing them on the 27, soooo stoked!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 14, 2010)

You didn't answer my ?, Jay...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 14, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> You didn't answer my ?, Jay...


 
Cause I don't knoweth 

Looks like the black Loomis sanded on the sides with a black painted headstock?


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Oct 15, 2010)

the back and i think even the sides of his guitar have something written or like 'spray painted' on them
i forget what it said on the back of the neck...


----------

